# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > Σεμινάρια ,Εκθέσεις-Διαγωνισμοί Συλλόγων , Εκδηλώσεις φιλοζωικών κ περιβαλλοντολογικών οργανώσεων >  Ημερίδα Ορνιθοκουλτούρας Πτηνοπαθολογίας

## jk21

*Ο Συλλογος Φιλων Ωδικών Πτηνών Δωδεκανήσου διοργανώνει ελευθερο σεμινάριο  ,με εισηγητες δυο ανθρωπους που εκτιμω ιδιαιτερα και εχουν τιμησει στον παρελθον την δικια μας παρεα ,ως εισηγητες σε δικες μας διοργανωσεις ! Οσοι ειναι εφικτο ,πρεπει να ειστε εκει !!!



*



*ΗΜΕΡΙΔΑ*

*ΟΡΝΙΘΟΚΟΥΛΤΟΥΡΑΣ* 

*ΠΤΗΝΟΠΑΘΟΛΟΓΙΑΣ*

*Την 29/3/15 ημέρα Κυριακή  και ώρα 16:00* 

*ο σύλλογος * 

*Φίλοι Ωδικών Πτηνών Δωδεκανήσου ( Φ.Ω.Π.ΔΩ.) θα διοργανώσει στο  ΞΕΝΟΔΟΧΕΙΟ  *******
*( Ιερού Λόχου, Πόλη Ρόδου 851 00 )*

*και σας καλεί να παρακολουθήσετε*

*την επιστημονική και επιμορφωτική ημερίδα με θέμα :*

*Γνωριμία με τον σύλλογο & Παθολογία των Ωδικών Πτηνών*

*(οικόσιτα πτηνά π.χ. καναρίνι, παπαγάλος) .*



Εισηγητές :
*Κος Σιάσιος Αθανάσιος  ΚΤΗΝΙΑΤΡΟΣ* *(εκτροφέας καναρινιών χρώματος τύπου και φωνής )** & Κος  Κίτσιος Δημήτριος (**Πρόεδρος του συλλόγου & εκτροφέας καναρινιών φωνής**)*
*<<Η είσοδος για το κοινό θα είναι ελεύθερη>>*


*
*Στην εν λόγο ημερίδα θα παρουσιαστεί  η  πορεία της ορνιθοκολτούρας  στην Ελλάδα και στο εξωτερικό  η ιστορία το έργο και οι σκοποί του συλλόγου  όπως και η κατάλληλη διαχείριση των οικόσιτων ωδικών πτηνών και τις υγείας  τους  αναδεικνύοντας  την σωστή  και εκτροφή και την αντιμετώπιση των διαφόρων παθολογικών προβλημάτων των μικρών φτερωτών φίλων μας.
Την εκδήλωση καλούνται να την παρακολουθήσουν :


·όσοι φίλοι αγαπούν τα ωδικά πτηνά συντροφιάς·όσοι εκτρέφουν ένα δυο οι περισσότερα  πτηνά·ή αυτοί που θέλουν να ασχοληθούν στο μέλλον·και  ακόμη  όσοι απλά ενδιαφέρονται .



Στον χώρο της εκδήλωσης  θα υπάρχουν  βίντεο προβολή  για την παρουσίαση  όπως  και υλικό , εκτροφείς  του συλλόγου όπου θα μπορείτε να συνομιλήσουν οι ενδιαφερόμενοι και να ανταλλάξουν απόψεις  γενικότερα.
Για οποιαδήποτε επικοινωνία μπορείτε να  απευθύνεστε στην ηλεκτρονική διεύθυνση foptdo@gmail.com  ή στο τηλέφωνο : *6939590905*
*http://fopdo.blogspot.gr*

----------


## blackmailer

κρίμα...μου πέφτει μακριά!!! συγχαρητήρια όμως για τη διοργάνωση, πολύ καλή κίνηση!!!

----------


## CreCkotiels

Και πάλι θα ήθελα να ήμουν εκεί αλλά και πάλι η απόσταση και ο χρόνος είναι εμπόδιο !!!
Κρίμα ...
Μπράβο για την διοργάνωση και για τον χρόνο που θα αφιερώσουν οι υπεύθυνοι για την παρουσίαση και για την ενημέρωση !! Πολλά μπρΆΒΟ  !!!

----------


## jk21

Oπως ενημερωθηκα ,θα υπαρχει  λινκ στο youtube οπου θα υπαρξει livestreaming 

http://www.youtube.com/embed/sn6bG4xPlt4

----------


## jk21

δυστυχως δεν ημουν μεχρι τωρα στο pc και εχασα μεγαλο κομματι .Αυτη τη στιγμη ειτε live ειτε βιντεο (δεν ξερω ) υπαρχει ακομα αναμεταδοση .Αξιζει να ριξετε μια ματια

----------


## anonymous

> δυστυχως δεν ημουν μεχρι τωρα στο pc και εχασα μεγαλο κομματι .Αυτη τη στιγμη ειτε live ειτε βιντεο (δεν ξερω ) υπαρχει ακομα αναμεταδοση .Αξιζει να ριξετε μια ματια


Tα Live events μενουν στο youtube, εκτος και αν δεν το επιθυμει ο broadcaster.
Η εκδηλωση ξεκινα στο 17ο περιπου λεπτο

----------


## panos70

Τι τυχεροι οσοι μπορουν  να παραβρισκονται  σε τετοιες εκδηλωσεις και να μαθαινουν απεριοριστα πραγματα κανοντας και τις δικες τους ερωτησεις σε ανθρωπους που γνωριζουν πολυ καλα το αντικειμενο   :Ashamed0001:

----------


## jk21

Πανο κοιταξτε να το κανονισετε αν ειναι και με το συλλογο σας .Ο συγκεκριμενος  γιατρος ειναι πολυ κοντα στην εδρα του ΣΥΚΒΕ και ειμαι σχεδον σιγουρος οτι δεν θα αρνηθει μια προταση σας  ,αρκει να ειναι σε στιγμη που να μπορει  !

----------


## nivogr

Καλημέρα και καλό μήνα ευχαριστούμε το φόρουμ που πάντα προωθεί τις εκδηλώσεις, παρακολουθήστε Βιντεοσκοπημενα σε καλή ποιότητα την τελευταία εκδήλωση του συλλόγου μας

----------


## anonymous

> Καλημέρα και καλό μήνα ευχαριστούμε το φόρουμ που πάντα προωθεί τις εκδηλώσεις, παρακολουθήστε Βιντεοσκοπημενα σε καλή ποιότητα την τελευταία εκδήλωση του συλλόγου μας


*Συγχαρητηρια στον ΦΩΠΔΩ για την εκδηλωση, αλλα και στον εξαίρετο ομιλητη κ. Σιάσιο!!*

*Καλο μηνα ... και ευχομαι να σταθουμε τυχεροι και αυτον τον μηνα (... αλλα και τους επομενους) και να παρακολουθησουμε αναλογες εκδηλωσεις, για να μπορεσουμε να εφοδιαστουμε με γνωσεις για το αγαπημενο κοινο χομπυ μας*

----------


## gianniskilkis

Πολύ καλή δουλειά έκανε ο σύλλογος . Παρακολούθησα ένα μεγάλο κομμάτι ( περίπου 1και1/4 ώρα ) και με κέρδισε η απλότητα που  τα λέει ο γιατρός .

----------

